# Dog breed: undetermined



## AdeliaRaine (7 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm looking at studying for my master's degree in either Berlin or Bayreuth, Bavaria in Germany, but I am concerned about my dog. She's listed as a Chocolate Labrador, or chocolate lab mix (mix unknown), but her face looks like a pit bull face. I read that pit bull breeds and crosses are banned from Germany. Do you think I will have an issue with her face, assuming I complete all other requirements?

She's extremely friendly, loves children very much, and knows not to eat people food (as long as she's not left alone with it). Her only behavioral issues are jumping from excitement and pulling on the leash, but she's only 16 or 17 months old so she is still a pup. She's 70 pounds. I have included photos of her for reference.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Which dog breeds are banned, need registration and a clean criminal record of the owner or don´t need any of it (all dog owners need to pay dog tax, so you´d need to register for that) vary from state to state. 

Contact the administration of the municipality you plan to live in, they should have at least one dedicated civil servant who deals with these regulations.

In the town where I live, you´d probably need an official assessment and/or a DNA test.

That is in addition to the general rules of importing pets.






Dangerous dogs - Dangerous dogs


Certain breeds of dog as well as crosses of them or crosses with other dogs may only be imported into Germany if certain conditions are met.




www.zoll.de


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

AdeliaRaine said:


> Do you think I will have an issue with her face, assuming I complete all other requirements?


You should consider not only the legal administrative requirements of importing your dog to Germany, but also the accommodation issue. Your dog seems to be too big for an apartment and many lease agreements also place restrictions on large dogs. 

If you decide to study in Berlin you'll probably end up renting a room in shared accommodation and won't be able to have a large dog. I'm not sure if you could find a room in a house in Bayreuth.


----------

